# I'm not a whinger......but



## TheOriginalName (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm borroring this from a local radio station. 
The rules: Your post must start with the phrase "i'm not a whinger but..."
beyond that you can complain\whinge about anything.

I'm not a whinger but...i can't stand it when people stand right in your face when they are talking to you. It's called personal space!!

I hope this takes off....otherwise i'll look a bit silly!!
Opps....already do!!


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2007)

Whinger or Whiner???


----------



## Steel Tiger (Sep 12, 2007)

Drac said:


> Whinger or Whiner???


 
Whinger or whinging is a good Aussie term for someone who goes on and on.  Not quite as bad as a whiner though.  Don't know about other places.

On with the show.

I'm not a whinger......but what I can't stand are people who are always late.  There is usually no reason they are just always late.


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry about that Mate ..A lesson in cultural phrases is a good thing..Over here it's whiner..Same definition as whinger...


----------



## Steel Tiger (Sep 12, 2007)

Drac said:


> Sorry about that Mate ..A lesson in cultural phrases is a good thing..Over here it's whiner..Same definition as whinger...


 
No worries.

We usually insert Pommie in front of it. 
Sorry, couldn't help myself.  No real offence meant to our English friends.


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> No worries.
> 
> We usually insert Pommie in front of it.
> Sorry, couldn't help myself. No real offence meant to our English friends.


 
None taken....


----------



## exile (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not a whinger... but I really can't stand it when someone accuses you (or someone else) of something really ludicrous, and when you (or someone else) responds by pointing out the absurdity of the accusation, comes back with something like `Hey, you don't have to start getting all defensive about it.' Coded message: `I'm using you as a punching bag, so shut up and take it!'


----------



## crushing (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not a whinger but...I can't stand it when people drive with just their parking lights on, especially at dusk, dawn, or under dark rain clouds.  Usually it's guys in sporty cars or pick 'em up trucks thinking it looks cool to be _'parking down the road'_.  Come on, is at the much more of an effort to go from parking lights to headlights and be seen by other drivers or pedestrians sooner?


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 13, 2007)

Im not a whinger but...I cant stand it when people cut you off on the road and then honk at you or give you the finger like you did something wrong. 

B


----------



## Drac (Sep 13, 2007)

Im not a whinger but...I cant stand it when someone drives down the road with one of those SUPER LOUD CD systems..


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 13, 2007)

Drac said:


> Im not a whinger but...I cant stand it when someone drives down the road with one of those SUPER LOUD CD systems..


Oh man I was guilty of that in high school. Mine was so load that I blew out a window in my car. So you can imagine how loud that was.

Im not a whinger...but I cant stand it when people drive *under* the posted speed limit in the *fast* lane. This is why I want a big truck, with a 8" lift and a brush gaurd so I can just push them out of the way. 

B


----------



## blacklightmike (Sep 13, 2007)

Seems to be a 'driving' thread building, so;

I'm not a whinger, but, more of you could stand to use left turn signals... nothing worse than being stuck behind someone who doesn't, or who pops it on suddenly when the light goes green.

Can I have another?

I'm not a whinger, but, when your garage/rummage/estate sale is over, would it kill you to take down the darn signs at some point?


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 13, 2007)

blacklightmike said:


> I'm not a whinger, but, when your garage/rummage/estate sale is over, would it kill you to take down the darn signs at some point?


 
Well, if it's an estate sale, it wouldn't kill them to do it because they are already dead. 

I'm not a whinger, but I hate it when I'm pulling out of a parking space, am about half way out, and I have to slam the breaks because some idiot feels he has to race past me before I back out.


----------



## bydand (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not a whinger, but I hate it when you step out of Wal-Mart and some fool follows you around the parking lot in their car to get your space.


----------



## Seeking Zen (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not a whinger....but ...I freaking hate 1 ply toilet paper....and while I'm complaining... when on an esculator WALK LEFT STAND RIGHT!!!


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not a whinger but I hate drivers who seem to have absolutely no respect for people on bicycles or for pedestrians.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not a whinger...but there are too many types of Milk these days. Like milk is milk - why do we need 20 different types of low fat milks?? And why can't i ever find just normal milk....doesn't anyone else in this world drink normal milk?


----------



## Logan (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not a whinger......but I hate it when you're trying to cross the road and cars cut past you or turn without indicating, and people who commit to things and then always pull out, people who talk throughout a movie at the cinema, people who don't eat when you take them to a restarant and you're hungry, people who spit just in front of you as you walk, people who invade your "territorial bubble"... damn it I am a whinger!


----------



## bydand (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not a whinger, but, Winter is coming and I HATE WINTER!  OK new snow looks pretty, until you realize it doesn't clear itself off the driveway.  The air is crisp and clean smelling, until you remember that you have to heat your house 90 to 100 degrees warmer than the outside temperature to be warm inside.


----------



## Drac (Sep 14, 2007)

People who drive while yacking on their cell phones...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 14, 2007)

Im not a whinger...but I hate dumb people. Im common sense stupid. I know this person that was convinced that there is such a thing as left-handed pencils and *clear* white-out. LOL!!!

B


----------



## Boomer (Sep 16, 2007)

Im not a whinger...but why is there always one chick in the group that has to ruin the fun for the rest of us?  You know the one..."No, we're not coming out to your place after this.  My car is at her house and I need to go...we came together and we're leaving together..."
Seriously, chill out, honey.


----------

